# When do they go grey?



## nicoledeez

Hi All!

The other day I was approached by a man and his Vizsla (finally! we don't have much Vs in northern VA) and he told me his dog was 6. That shocked me because the dog was completely grey in the face. It got me thinking - at what age (on average) will Vizslas start turning grey? My girl, Lexie, will be a year old on 8/18 and has 1 single strand of grey hair on her back. It makes me sad to think that there's a great possibility she'll be turning grey soon... she's too young! hahaha

Any insight would be wonderful! Thanks!


----------



## kellygh

Our Vs are practically the same age. Pumpkin will be turning 1 on Aug. 14th ! I'm not sure what the average age is for greying, but my friend's V has a fair amount of grey in the face at 4. Seems so young doesn't it? We had a basset hound that started greying and losing some of her tricolor by the age of 5. Good question.


----------



## KAsDad

Our GSP didn't start to turn grey until about 10 yrs old. The Vs are close to that breed. I'm sure it depends on the parents and the lifestyle.


----------



## 1notenough

my three yearold is alreaddy starting


----------



## mswhipple

Willie is about 3-1/2 to 4-years-old. (Don't know exactly, because he was a "pound puppy".) Anyhow, the other day I was kissing the top of his head and I spotted a single white hair just to the side of his right eye brow area. Just one single white hair.  Of course, we don't want them to get old, ever!


----------



## Tenspot

Cider is 4.5, in the last six months she has really started to show alot. Its not that obvious yet until you get right close and pay attention.


----------



## Maisy Mae

Dogs usually start to gray around the same time but you can't exactly expect your v to be the same I guess you will know when he gets older! :


----------



## SandraDee

My parents V is 8 and only recently started going grey, but he's gotten a lot of grey pretty quickly. Two of the V's we had growing up never went grey, but they died youngish because of cancer - they were 5 and 7. The oldest one, the first one that my family had, died when he was 12 and I don't remember him being overly grey, just his face (but I was also only 12 when he died so its been 25 years and who knows if I am remembering it corrrectly).


----------



## nicoledeez

Thanks for all the responses! It's just so sad to think about my Lexie aging! It was just yesterday that I held her in my lap on our way home from the breeder. sigh.


----------



## bxhorn

My Vizsla started turning grey around 5.5 years...just around the nose at first. By 6.5 years it had migrated to cover most of the snout. By 7 years it migrated around the eyes and the hair on her paws started to turn grey. I recently met a Viszla at the ripe age of 14...almost totally grey.


----------

